# TCM billed with 17000 / 17003 on same day



## Arubaismyhappyplace (Oct 26, 2017)

We billed a claim to Medicare for TCM (99496) along with lesion removal by freezing (17000/17003).  We applied modifier 25 to 99496 but Medicare is stating that the procedure or procedure/modifier combination is not compatible with another procedure or procedure/modifier combination provided on the same day according to the NCCI.  The patient also received a high dose flu shot (90662) and we billed for the administration code as well (G0008).
TCM is listed under E&M in the CPT book, so that is the reasoning behind the modifier 25.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 27, 2017)

17000 (column 1) and 99496 (column 2) has a CCI conflict.  No modifier is allowed to override the relationship.  What CCI is saying is that you may not bill both on the same day.


----------



## Arubaismyhappyplace (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you so much Pam


----------

